# Mijas Pueblo



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Trying to research this town. Certainly looks beautiful BUT was wondering from those better aquatinted is it in fact a " tourist trap" type town with all the usual consequences

Anyone with info on this town please share

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Trying to research this town. Certainly looks beautiful BUT was wondering from those better aquatinted is it in fact a " tourist trap" type town with all the usual consequences
> 
> Anyone with info on this town please share
> 
> Thanks


IMO its definitely a tourist trap!!! Very pretty, a "typical Spanish village", but full of all of the touristy type things and masses of coaches bringing them all. Its expensive too

Benalmadena Pueblo, just down the road is better - pretty but not quite as touristy

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that Jojo


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that Jojo


Iin the past 27 years, have lived in a few places; including a short distance from Mijas Pueblo in a villa, Benalmádena pueblo, in a town house. For the past 12 years, I have lived in a penthouse apartment, in a town without hills, on the coast, 5 minutes’ walk from the sea, a supermarket almost next door, convenient and nearby public transport, restaurants, shops, etc, with no actual requirement to own a car (although I have one and 600cc bike, and bicycles too). 

I guess it goes without saying, for me, the only and best place to live, after giving other places a go, is where I am now,


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Where is it you live now ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Iin the past 27 years, have lived in a few places; including a short distance from Mijas Pueblo in a villa, Benalmádena pueblo, in a town house. For the past 12 years, I have lived in a penthouse apartment, in a town without hills, on the coast, 5 minutes’ walk from the sea, a supermarket almost next door, convenient and nearby public transport, restaurants, shops, etc, with no actual requirement to own a car (although I have one and 600cc bike, and bicycles too).
> 
> I guess it goes without saying, for me, the only and best place to live, after giving other places a go, is where I am now,


So are you saying that you're living in Mijas Pueblo??? 

We visited it a few times and it was very pretty, but full of coaches, tourists, donkeys, souvenir shops, over-priced restaurants and all those trappings. Great for a visit, but I couldnt live there - too busy and expensive...... and dare I say it - I found it a bit pseudo????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Unless you live somewhere a bit set back (equivalent of a UK housing estate or a remote villa), that no one wants to vist because there isn't anything there! then everywhere is touristy! Even somewhere like Torremuelle; you don't need to venture too far before you are running into a Jet 2.com! mega coach bussing in the tourists! Its the Costa del Sol! The only thing keeping the place a float are the coach loads of tourists! 
A friend of my daughter's lives somewhere that on paper sounds idealic. Miles up a hill somewhere!. I dare say looking at their fabulous view it even looks idealic! But there are no street lights, there are wild dogs, her mum needs to drive her everywhere as there is no public transport and on the odd occasion she goes out in the evening she needs to find a bed for the night as getting back home is impossible (unless mum comes out in the wee small hours).
I wouldn't want to live somewhere like that in a country I spoke the language and knew the lay of the land never mind in a foreign one.
But each to their own!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I wasn't downing on the place, as you say each to their own but a happy medium is what I am after- neither desolate nor wall to wall kiss me quick hats!!!

It does look an immaculately kept town

May I suggest its a bit like Torrox Pueblo???


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I wasn't downing on the place, as you say each to their own but a happy medium is what I am after- neither desolate nor wall to wall kiss me quick hats!!!
> 
> It does look an immaculately kept town
> 
> May I suggest its a bit like Torrox Pueblo???


There are far, far more tourists visiting Mijas Pueblo than there are Torrox Pueblo, or even Frigiliana which is itself quite touristy. When we have visited Mijas Pueblo because guests staying with us have wanted to go there, we found it annoying having so many people trying to persuade us into their shop or to eat in their restaurant, something you just do not get in Frigiliana or Torrox. It was more like being in a Morroccan souk than in Spain. It is pretty, yes, and clean, but would be far too busy for me, and I live in a big town but not one that is full of tourists.


----------

